# rough running JD LX176



## FredMertz (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a John Deere LX 176 with a single cylinder 14 HP Kawasaki engine. Two weeks ago I was nearly finished mowing when the engine sputtered and died. It started right up and I finished the yard. The next day I replaced the spark plug, air filter and fuel filter. Since then I cut the grass twice with no problem. Two days ago I started the tractor and it ran real rough, like it was starving for gas. I shut it off, removed the air filter, pour a small amount of gas into the carb, restarted and it ran perfect. While it was running I put the air filter and foam filter back on and as I was tightening the wing nuts to secure the air filter lid the engine started running rough again, I lifted the lid and it ran perfect again. This was a new clean air filter. What would make the engine run rough when the air filter is installed and the run great when it is off. I removed the carb bowl and found it to 99% clean, Thanks for any ideas
Reply With Quote


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the Kawasaki service manual for your engine.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Kaw...20V_FC540V KAWASAKI_SERVICE_REPAIR_MANUAL.pdf

Unfortunately,your carb needs to be 100% clean to run correctly.Page 22 of the manual shows a carb breakdown.Try turning #9 in the diagram counter clockwise 1/4 or 1/2 turn and see what happens.This will richen the fuel mix and possibly correct your problem.Next step would be disassembly and a good cleaning of all holes in parts 19-20 and 21.If I missed something,the more knowledgeable will correct me.Hope this helps.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Post the numbers off your engine, some Kawasaki engines use different air filters, depending on whether the carburetor has an internal or external atmospheric vent. Using the wrong filter for the type of carburetor can sometimes cause a problem.


----------



## FredMertz (Jun 2, 2011)

I am thinking it's a dirty carb since the rough running began BEFORE I put in the new filters and spark plug.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

FredMertz said:


> I am thinking it's a dirty carb since the rough running began BEFORE I put in the new filters and spark plug.


That's always a possibility, but simply putting a new clean air filter on, should not make much if any difference in the way the engine runs, regardless of the condition of the carburetor.


----------



## FredMertz (Jun 2, 2011)

30yearTech said:


> Post the numbers off your engine, some Kawasaki engines use different air filters, depending on whether the carburetor has an internal or external atmospheric vent. Using the wrong filter for the type of carburetor can sometimes cause a problem.


The numbers off the 14 HP Kawasaki are FC420V-BS10 and below that number is E/NO FC420 VB33550


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This engine does not have multiple air filters for carburetors. I would check the valve clearances, and if that checks out, then look at the carburetor.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## FredMertz (Jun 2, 2011)

30yearTech said:


> This engine does not have multiple air filters for carburetors. I would check the valve clearances, and if that checks out, then look at the carburetor.
> 
> Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


The Carb has a dual element filter. A pleated paper filter and a separate foam filter that surrounds the paper one. I took the advice of a neighbor, I added two ounces of Sea-Foam to one gallon of fresh gas. I then ran the machine without the filter for an hour, let it sit for an hour and repeated two more times. I put the filter back on, tightened the filter housing lid, and started the machine. So far it runs like it is supposed to. Hopefully problem solved. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

FredMertz said:


> The Carb has a dual element filter. A pleated paper filter and a separate foam filter that surrounds the paper one. I took the advice of a neighbor, I added two ounces of Sea-Foam to one gallon of fresh gas. I then ran the machine without the filter for an hour, let it sit for an hour and repeated two more times. I put the filter back on, tightened the filter housing lid, and started the machine. So far it runs like it is supposed to. Hopefully problem solved. Thanks.


When I said multiple air filters, I meant more then one type of air filter. Some of the newer twin cylinder engines have different density filters available depending upon which carburetor the engine is fitted with. The wrong filter on one of these engines can cause it to run rich.

The older single cylinder engines did not have this option, but they do need periodic valve adjustments. Seafoam is wonderful stuff, isn't it? May have just been a little build up in your carburetor. Glad you got it going good again. :thumbsup:


----------

